# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Off topic dribble

## PlatypusGardens

> slashbacks

   

> slashback

----------


## Marc

> We're all "IMHO-ing" here mate. 
> Although some of us are less "H" with our "O" than others, so to speak

  I M Highly Opinionated  :Smilie:

----------


## r3nov8or

> 

  Turn around Slash!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Turn around Slash!

  turn around.......every now and then I get a little bit lonely and you never come around....   
.....turn around....          
There, now it's in your head too!   :Annoyed:

----------


## r3nov8or

Just for good measure... 
Turn around, every now and then I get a little bit lonely
And you're never coming round
Turn around, every now and then I get a little bit tired
Of listening to the sound of my tears
Turn around, every now and then I get a little bit nervous
That the best of all the years have gone by
Turn around, every now and then I get a little bit terrified
And then I see the look in your eyes
Turn around bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart
Turn around bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart 
And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right
'Cause we'll never be wrong together
We can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time (all of the time)
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight 
Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
And there's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the heart
Once upon a time there was light in my life
But now there's only love in the dark
Nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart 
Turn around bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart
Turn around bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart 
And I need you now tonight (and I need you now)
And I need you more than ever
And if you only hold me tight (and if you only)
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right ('cause we'll never be wrong)
'Cause we'll never be wrong together
We can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time (all of the time)
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight 
Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
And there's nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart
A total eclipse of the heart
A total eclipse of the heart
Turn around bright eyes

----------


## ajm

> 

   

> Turn around Slash!

  I was going to say that this is in fact Slashfront, but i have been thrown by the song reference. aaaagh, ear worms....

----------


## r3nov8or

Interesting that my problem with P-ing led to a couple of slashes    :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

For the record, I highly recommend Slash's autobiography.
A good read and not at all the usual self-indulgent crap you get from a lot of musicians.
*cough*Gene Simmons*cough*  
Comes across as a really down to earth bloke who just wants to play his guitar.  
And also makes you wonder how the hell he's still alive......

----------


## ajm

> Interesting that my problem with P-ing led to a couple of slashes

   enough with the dribble already....  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> enough with the dribble already....

  
I agree.
time to shake it off and move on

----------


## ajm

> I agree.
> time to shake it off and move on

  I believe r3nov8or might need to do that also 
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.870588)]Shake It Off[/COLOR]Taylor Swift      I stay out too late, got nothing in my brain
That's what people say, that's what people say
I go on too many dates, but I can't make them stay
At least that's what people say, that's what people say
But I keep cruising
Can't stop, won't stop moving
It's like I got this music in my mind
Saying it's gonna be alright
Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
Heartbreakers gonna break, break, break, break, break
And the fakers gonna fake, fake, fake, fake, fake
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off 
I never miss a beat, I'm lightning on my feet
And that's what they don’t see, that's what they don’t see
I'm dancing on my own, I make the moves up as I go
And that's what they don't know, that’s what they don’t know
But I keep cruising
Can't stop, won't stop grooving
It's like I got this music in my mind
Saying it's gonna be alright
Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
Heartbreakers gonna break, break, break, break, break
And the fakers gonna fake, fake, fake, fake, fake
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
Hey, hey, hey!
Just think while you've been getting down and out about the liars
And dirty, dirty cheats of the world you could've been getting down to this sick beat
My ex-man brought his new girlfriend
She's like, “oh my God”, but I'm just gonna shake
And to the fella over there with the hella good hair
Won't you come on over, baby, we can shake, shake, shake
Cause the players gonna play, play, play, play, play
And the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
Heartbreakers gonna break, break, break, break, break
And the fakers gonna fake, fake, fake, fake, fake
Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake
I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off
I, I shake it off, I shake it off

----------


## r3nov8or

Vertical or horizontal?

----------


## r3nov8or

> Vertical or horizontal?

   Hang on a minute!!!! This comment goes straight to the original question of the tile orientation thread. 
(Tricky, hey ?)   :Wink:

----------


## ajm

> Vertical or horizontal?

  i guess this depends upon your age at the time of shaking... :Yikes2:

----------


## OBBob

Hmm, usual culprits in this thread I see.  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Hmm, usual culprits in this thread I see.

    :Fisch:

----------


## ringtail

What have I missed ?

----------


## commodorenut

Are we moving on to Axels yet? 
PG do you need big guns to dig a new rose garden?

----------


## ajm

> Are we moving on to Axels yet? 
> PG do you need big guns to dig a new rose garden?

  Axels? are these for mobile computing?

----------


## r3nov8or

Duff'ers, the lot of you

----------

